# R.I.P. Kaida my little dragon



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Kaida's joined Kalona. He died earlier this afternoon. He was okay but then he sunk to the bottom. Flitted about then he just gave up...

It was horrible to watch and I feel absolutely awful. He was sick too he had to...He was more active then Kalona but died today.

I miss them both and I know they're okay now...No longer in pain or have to worry. It feels awful though.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no, how rough! I'm so very sorry, but not all bettas can be saved, you did your best... so sorry!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, he had a good home with you. It's so hard to lose them when they go so quickly. I'm so sorry both of them have gone . . . may they swim in warm waters.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks...I just wish my dad would stop berating me for mourning their death's. "I think that woman was nuts for saving that fish for you." "I didn't get attatched to them like you did." "You got too attatched." He keeps rubbing it in my face that I cried for them both. It makes me so mad that he thinks I'll break down every time one of them goes. I had to watch Kaida die he doesn't get anything!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Thanks...I just wish my dad would stop berating me for mourning their death's. "I think that woman was nuts for saving that fish for you." "I didn't get attatched to them like you did." "You got too attatched." He keeps rubbing it in my face that I cried for them both. It makes me so mad that he thinks I'll break down every time one of them goes. I had to watch Kaida die he doesn't get anything!


You put time and energy (emotionally and physically) into preparing and adopting those little ones, you gave them a little piece of yourself, of course you're mourning. Tell your dad he doesn't have to understand what you're experiencing but that he needs to let you experience it. At least you have people here that will understand. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

denaliwind said:


> You put time and energy (emotionally and physically) into preparing and adopting those little ones, you gave them a little piece of yourself, of course you're mourning. Tell your dad he doesn't have to understand what you're experiencing but that he needs to let you experience it. At least you have people here that will understand.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.


 Thank you. At least neither one of them are no longer in pain.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you loss! It's so hard with fish because they can't whine and make eyes at us when they are in pain or need something. We have to watch closely and be aware, so it sort of makes it worse when they pass. But keep in mind you made them happy and healthy for however long you had them, and they might not have been happy in another home.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

You know, my parents think I'm coocoo for buying them and wasting money on such a 'useless thing'. What People don't get is: beggar are lime people to us. They have their own Personalities. They have their own way of loving us. They get soo super excited to see us... Even if only it's because we clean their poop and feed them yummies. 
My point: THEY ARE SPECIAL TO US. TO YOU. and don't let people make you feel bad about loving something. If your heart can hold love for it, there must be something worthwhile in it.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

carzz said:


> My point: THEY ARE SPECIAL TO US. TO YOU. and don't let people make you feel bad about loving something.


I agree. Don't let them get to you. You'd expect someone like a parent to understand, but honestly, sometimes they don't. And that's what we're for, a virtual shoulder to cry on. We understand, and we won't shun you for loving something other than a human being.


----------

